# Uber Safe Rider Fee Covers.....?



## thethrills (Dec 7, 2015)

I was curious to see what that Uber Safe Rider Fee covers. I looked at the waybill and certificate of insurance and it mentions "passengers" are covered. I remember reading that Uber will cover any person struck by an Uber driver during a trip (and on way to a pick-up).

I didn't see anything about covering a driver or a driver's car or covering a vehicle struck by an Uber driver while on duty.

I'm new here so sorry if it's an old topic.

Thanks in advance for the responses.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

The Safe Rider Fee is a "reimbursement" to Uber for the costs of driver background checks. I cannot understand why the cost of the SRF is different for each market, but that is how I understand it.

The insurance is a blanket policy that has a thousand dollar deductible, isn't that nice of Uber? So, the passenger is covered by Uber's policy, although the first grand is on the driver. It covers from ping to delivery, not when you're available for a rider, only from the time you accept the ping until you deliver the passenger. Again, as I understand it.

Your personal auto insurance policy will be canceled by your insurer if they find out you are driving your car for a TNC. So, if you're in an accident that hurts the passenger, transfer all your valuables to someone else and file bankruptcy. Or you will be paying for Uber's deductible from your private funds, and your insurance company will deny any claims because you didn't tell them you were ride sharing. 

Oh, and have a nice Uber day. Be careful out there. I think everything I wrote here is as correct as I can ascertain from the legaleze and wording of the latest Uber agreement.


----------



## thethrills (Dec 7, 2015)

So, who and what is covered by the insurance?

Innocent well-intentioned people are sign-up to driver for Uber and Lyft and have no idea of any of these perils. I wish the major news networks would do a story on this topic and include how little the driver gets paid as well as the risks that Uber and Lyft doesn't tell them about.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

thethrills said:


> Innocent well-intentioned people are sign-up to driver for Uber and Lyft and have no idea of any of these perils


True Dat!


----------

